# Best stuff to clean/detail front plastic grille.



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

Can someone suggest something to clean/detail my front grille which is a bit grotty....


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

BH Surfex HD diluted at 7%. Spray on, agitate with a soft brush and rinse off. Use a spray sealant like Sonax BSD to make cleaning it easier.


----------

